# Herd Tattoo Search!



## Peony_Ridge (Jul 24, 2016)

I am the surprised new owner of some alpine does through inheriting. However their papers are lost. Does anyone know the herd tatto RHOA? I'm not entirely sure how to find it out. Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't, though it might help others to know where you're located.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I would contact the ADGA.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Can you get a photo of it?


----------



## Peony_Ridge (Jul 24, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I don't, though it might help others to know where you're located.


I'm sorry I meant to put that in there. I'm in NW GA. So I thought most likely the AL/TN/GA area is where they're from. Thanks!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

If the papers were signed over that person can request duplicates from ADGA. $7 a piece.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Your best bet would be to contact the ADGA


----------



## Peony_Ridge (Jul 24, 2016)

Contacted the ADGA they confirmed both does are registered however cannot give me the info, cannot pass my info to the breeder, and encourage me to register these does in my name once I contact their breeder. Head. Banging. Against. A. Wall.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try here, it's a long shot but people like their tattoo to match their herd name... http://deltarhoalpines.com/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So adga did not give you the registered names at least?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The Delta-Rho herd tattoo is RHO, no A though...


----------



## Peony_Ridge (Jul 24, 2016)

Correct - they just said they exist but wouldn't give me any info. I did call and speak with Terri at Delta RHO and they said their tattoo is RHO so it's not their does. It would have made sense though since they're close to Chattanooga and my uncle was a little south of there in Georgia.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

They are suppose to send your information to the breeder. They said they would not do this?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'm finding it very odd they wouldn't even send your info to the breeder. If I find a buck I like, just looking at pedigrees, ADGA will send the owner/breeder my info and the breeder then has my info to contact me. I would call again, or email.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would call again, or email.


And if the office give you a hard time. I'd call your directors.

You might also go to the District 3 facebook group (which is very active) and tell people ADGA wouldn't send your information onto the breeder and this is the tattoo and see if anyone recognizes it.

It is the ADGA policy (good bad or stupid) to not send YOU information based only on the tattoo, so starting with that won't get you a lot of information on the district 3 fb group, but the fact that ADGA wouldn't forward your information on should get some response.


----------

